# Bandsaw



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the C-man lathe came in today. Had to drive 36 miles one way to pick it up but it saved me shipping so I guess was a wash. Anyway took about a 1/2 hr. to setup and start sawing. I like the blade guide bearings and it runs really quiet. I got the fence setup and adjusted. I cut a piece of oak scrap about 14" long and 3" wide. It was about a 1/64" off one end from the other. Don't think the lathe will notice. Cut some pen blanks getting them ready. All in all so far it has exceeded what I expected. The table is cast iron. So I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Bernie,

Ed......


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bern
Looks great. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I know that I've missed a lot of earlier posts so please tell me why a second bandsaw, what can this pretty new one do that the older one can't?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have the same question as Electron, er, Harry. I have the G0555 like in the background. I can resaw or change to a narrow blade, change to a single bearing Carter guide and cut close, sharp curves. Why two? -Derek


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I know that I've missed a lot of earlier posts so please tell me why a second bandsaw, what can this pretty new one do that the older one can't?


Harry I have my big Grizzly setup up with a 3 tpi 1/2" blade I use for cutting green wood. I use it to cut bowl blanks and Hollow Form blanks. When I want to cut pen blanks that big blade just scares me to death especially when it twist the acrylic blanks out of my hand. So I got a Delta 10" and it was a little over two years old and I paid $129 for it. The motor shaft sheared inside the front bearing and a new motor cost $179. So I got the little C-man. It is much smoother and quieter. I cut some pen blanks with it and it works really well. It has bearing guides on the top and bottom plus a cast iron table. The fence after getting it setup is about a 1/64" off from one end to the other but for woodturning that is close enough.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Like I said I use this for small stuff. Besides the wife would rather scroll on this than a scroll saw. She is getting fairly good at it on the little bandsaw.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really nice. I heard through the grapevine that craftsman band saws are designed by rikon. I did see the model rikon makes and it is a spitting image of the craftsman the knobs and everything is in the same location.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I just knew that you would have a definite reason for the purchase, use it safely and well.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore. It is made by Rikon except I can't figure on change. The C-man has a cast iron table and the Rikon I saw was Aluminum. 

Yep Harry I am not paying more for parts than I did for a saw.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice bandsaw Bernie, great to have them set up for dedicated work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. It is running smooth so far and I am happy with it so far.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie, I have the 12 inch version and love it. I would love to have the 10 inch job and leave a 3/16 blade on it and use it for nothing but carving blanks. The 12 inch is getting a work out cutting blanks. Very happy with it. I know Bob Noles bought the 10 inch as a brother to his new Rikon. ( both the 10 inch and 12 inch are made by RIkon's parent company.)

Enjoy the saw bud!

Corey


----------

